# can existing customers get Hopper for free?



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

can existing customers get Hopper for free?

I have been a Dish customer for 3 years.

thanks!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

probably not


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Depends on the customer.
Call in and find out.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

100 bucks minimum.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

quietmouse said:


> can existing customers get Hopper for free?
> 
> I have been a Dish customer for 3 years.
> 
> thanks!


Currently, existing customers will pay at least $100.00 for a Hopper upgrade and it can go as high as $449.00 for a single Hopper. You can always call but these are the upgrade requirements!


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I paid $200 for 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys. My wife and I are retired, have totally different viewing tastes, and have a lot of time to watch TV. It was a very good investment for us.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm moving in a week. Will either go TWC for 3 months then get it free; or sign up my wife and presumably get it free. Haven't tried Cable for 5 or 6 years, maybe they've improved? 

edit: Just got a quote for TWC "bundle" with only 2 boxes (DVR/HD), and the total with Road Runner standard is higher than Hopper+2 Joeys... no new customer deal there! Looks like I'll stick with Dish!


----------

